# Lexapro anybody?



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. I was prescribed Lexapro a few days ago since my Celexa stopped working... Bummer. I'm on 40mg Celexa and I'm going down 10mg every 4 days until I'm completely off it. Then I'm starting on 10mg Lexapro just to get past side effects and see how I react to it. I know that probably won't be my final dose. I also take .5mg of Klonopin twice a day for my anxiety and Derealization. So my question is... Has anybody had success with Lexapro curing or even just lifting DR a little bit? It'd be great if it just made it go away and I could get off the benzo. I've only been on it a month but I don't want to gain dependency on it. I'd love to hear success stories but if you took Lexapro and it did absolutely nothing for you, tell me. I want to see what the odds are or if I should just switch to Prozac before I even get the Lexapro.

Thank you so much if you're reading this and decide to respond. My anxiety and depression is a mess right now, I just want to know what will help.

-Coryn


----------

